# MySQL gleiche Felder zählen und ausgeben



## MWISG (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wahrscheinlich sehe ich den Wald vor Bäumen nicht, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, das folgende Problem zu lösen:

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit Artikelnummern und Bezeichnung des Artikels.
Nun will ich zählen wie oft eine Artikelnummer vorkommt und das per PHP ausgeben.

Hier ein Beispiel der MySQL Tabelle:

ID  Artikelnummer  Bezeichnung

1  111111  abcd
2  111111  abcd
3  222222  efgh
4  333333  ijkl

die Ausgabe will ich ungefähr so:

2 x abcd
1 x efgh
1 x ijkl

Hat jemand eine Idee? Danke!


----------



## Flex (22. Dezember 2008)

```
SELECT
    SUM(`Artikelnummer`), `Bezeichnung`
FROM 
    `tabelle`
GROUP BY 
    `Bezeichnung`
```

Das sollte dir helfen.
Wäre aber eher eine Frage für das Datenbankforum gewesen.


----------



## Steusi (22. Dezember 2008)

```
SELECT * From Tabelle Where Artikelnummer  AND Bezeichnung IN ( 
SELECT Artikelnummer , Bezeichnung
FROM Tabelle 
)
```

Gucke bitte auch hier nocheinmal:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/relat...che-datensaetze-einer-tabelle-raussuchen.html

Ich würde schon beim Einlesen drauf achten:


```
$pruefen = mysql_query("SELECT Artikelnummer FROM tbl_seitenzahlen WHERE Artikelnummer ='".$Artikelnummer_welche_gerade eingelesen werden soll."'");
			if(mysql_num_rows($pruefen)) {
```
Hab ich nicht getestet


----------

